# Ovulation after misscarriage - UPDATE, PREGNANT!!!



## MrsJD

This has probably been posted before!

Misscarried two weeks ago past Sunday. Had my bloods monitored after it and they dropped dramatically so all was back to normal within a week.

As most of you know I'm seeing a consultant on the 11th Feb for RMC so we are not TTC until I've seen the specialist. Even though I've bought new OPK :blush: and have been using these to avoid getting pregnant again until such times, which I shouldn't really as it's probably not reliable.

Okay onto my question. Do you ovulate after a misscarriage as soon as your levels go down? I didn't get my OPK's until last friday and it's been showing a faint line but we did :sex: most of last week so I'm now panicking incase I've ovulated earlier in that week.


----------



## becky77

Hi i ovd exactly 3 weeks after my erpc but i think it varies from woman to woman but your hcg levels would have had to be back to 5 or below to trigger ovulation.
good luck with the appt and hope all is ok

x


----------



## MrsJD

becky77 said:


> Hi i ovd exactly 3 weeks after my erpc but i think it varies from woman to woman but your hcg levels would have had to be back to 5 or below to trigger ovulation.
> good luck with the appt and hope all is ok
> 
> x

Thanks Becky77. 

:hug:


----------



## IHrtSJC

I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c. I had a D&C due to a blighted ovum in November and I ovulated 12 days later. I had strong pains in my left side and the doc said it was normal. She told me that your body returns to where ever its suppose to be in your cycle prior to getting pregnant. I don't know if your situation is similar, if you miscarried naturally it could be different but I thought I would share my experience with you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## susan_1981

I was the same as Becky, I ovulated 3 weeks after my miscarriage, although it may vary from person to person. I was doing HPTs until they showed negative which took about 10 days xxx


----------



## MrsJD

IHrtSJC said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c. I had a D&C due to a blighted ovum in November and I ovulated 12 days later. I had strong pains in my left side and the doc said it was normal. She told me that your body returns to where ever its suppose to be in your cycle prior to getting pregnant. I don't know if your situation is similar, if you miscarried naturally it could be different but I thought I would share my experience with you. Best of luck to you.

Thanks.

Sorry for your loss.

It was a blighted ovum too and I had strong pains on the left. Infact, I was admitted to hospital as they thought there was another sac in my left tube, thankfully there wasn't. I passed it naturally in hospital two days later.

MMMMmmmm I will refrain from :sex: until AF comes.

:hug:


----------



## MrsJD

UPDATE - Well it's 3 weeks tomorrow since my misscarriage :cry: I woke up this morning in a terrible mood, emotional (I don't do emotional) and feeling sick. 

We've spent the day painting our hall and normally i can tolerate paint however, as the day went on the sickness feeling continued. I decided to pop out for a test, since the IC are crap. Anyway, it's a :bfp:.....so scared, I should have been more careful as I know this will end in tears AGAIN!!!!I must have ovulated within 10 days after MC since I've been using OPK but they only arrived on the 24th Jan and they have been faint since then. I've not even told DH.

I'm due at the consultant on the 11th feb, no doubt he'll speak to me like some teenager :hissy: since I should have known better. :cry:


----------



## susan_1981

Did you have negative HPTs after your miscarriage, just wondering in case it's still left 
over from last time?

Hopefully this pregnancy will be your lucky one. Congratulations xxx


----------



## MrsJD

susan_1981 said:


> Did you have negative HPTs after your miscarriage, just wondering in case it's still left
> over from last time?
> 
> Hopefully this pregnancy will be your lucky one. Congratulations xxx

I sure did hun, they checked my bloods until I went below 5.

Thanks Susan but to be honest I'm not holding out much hope.

XXXX


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:Hey, Firstly sorry for your loss lovely and also congrats to and I pray its a super sticky :bfp:I just want to say that no 2 pregnancy's are the same and I wish you all the best :hugs: x x x x


----------



## MrsJD

boobaby04 said:


> :hug:Hey, Firstly sorry for your loss lovely and also congrats to and I pray its a super sticky :bfp:I just want to say that no 2 pregnancy's are the same and I wish you all the best :hugs: x x x x

Thanks hun.

Here's hoping this one sticks as I had 3 m/c's since July 2008

:hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

I will have everything crossed, apart from the obvious lol.

Have you had any test yet? x x x


----------



## MrsJD

boobaby04 said:


> I will have everything crossed, apart from the obvious lol.
> 
> Have you had any test yet? x x x

:rofl:

After my Chemical early Nov, they took bloods and from DH too. All came back clear. I spoke to the consultant when I fell in Dec and he told me the bloods were clear but recommended I take asprin. My m/c 3 weeks ago was a blighted ovum. 

I'm dreading going on the 11th incase he goes nuts, I'm 38 so I should have know better but honestly didn't expect to ovulate so soon. 

XXX


----------



## mammag

don't be so down! i've been asking around. as i have just had a m/c myself. and i've heard of lots of women that got pregnant again right away and went on to have healthy pregnancies! i think your chances are even better with the natural miscarriage, because a d&c takes the entire uterine lining. which is why it's harder to sustain a pregnancy soon after. don't get me wrong, you will lose much of the lining in a natural miscarriage, but not all of it. and there is usually enough there for the baby to implant comfortably. good luck. i hope this little bean is sticky.


----------



## mammag

just curious, did you ovulate ten days after the actual miscarriage, or ten days after you stopped bleeding? i'm curious, so i know when and when not to BD this cycle. i know every women is different. but like i said, just curious.


----------



## MrsJD

mammag said:


> just curious, did you ovulate ten days after the actual miscarriage, or ten days after you stopped bleeding? i'm curious, so i know when and when not to BD this cycle. i know every women is different. but like i said, just curious.

I don't have a clue to be honest. I didn't bleed much this time (I passed two large and I mean large clots, I reckon I must have Ovulated in the first 10 days as I got the OPK on the 24th which had a line but not a dark line).

Sorry to hear about your loss hun.

:hug:


----------



## mammag

MrsJD said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> just curious, did you ovulate ten days after the actual miscarriage, or ten days after you stopped bleeding? i'm curious, so i know when and when not to BD this cycle. i know every women is different. but like i said, just curious.
> 
> I don't have a clue to be honest. I didn't bleed much this time (I passed two large and I mean large clots, I reckon I must have Ovulated in the first 10 days as I got the OPK on the 24th which had a line but not a dark line).
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss hun.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

thankyou, and i'm sorry for yours as well. i would love to get pregnant again right away. i believe i'll take my chances. i hear you are very fertile for 4-6 weeks following a m/c and since it took so long to get pregnant with this one in the first place, i really don't want to miss out on that window.


----------



## MrsJD

mammag said:


> MrsJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> just curious, did you ovulate ten days after the actual miscarriage, or ten days after you stopped bleeding? i'm curious, so i know when and when not to BD this cycle. i know every women is different. but like i said, just curious.
> 
> I don't have a clue to be honest. I didn't bleed much this time (I passed two large and I mean large clots, I reckon I must have Ovulated in the first 10 days as I got the OPK on the 24th which had a line but not a dark line).
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss hun.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou, and i'm sorry for yours as well. i would love to get pregnant again right away. i believe i'll take my chances. i hear you are very fertile for 4-6 weeks following a m/c and since it took so long to get pregnant with this one in the first place, i really don't want to miss out on that window.Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs:


----------



## bklove

I know its tough to hope, but i've read stories where it did work out for women in your same situation. Hopefully they will monitor this one well and see what happens. Mean time, I'm hoping for you!


----------



## Widger

Hopefully this is the one for you this time. It can happen so try to have some hope.


----------



## Amberley

I have got my fingers crossed for you.

I had a miscarriage on 15th January (I was 6 weeks + 3) and bled for 3/4 days. I've been charting my ovulation (using clear blue testing sticks) ever since and I ovulated on 31st January which is approx 17 days after the m/c.

We decided to try again straight away and I am praying for a positive result very soon.

XX


----------



## MrsJD

Amberley said:


> I have got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I had a miscarriage on 15th January (I was 6 weeks + 3) and bled for 3/4 days. I've been charting my ovulation (using clear blue testing sticks) ever since and I ovulated on 31st January which is approx 17 days after the m/c.
> 
> We decided to try again straight away and I am praying for a positive result very soon.
> 
> XX

Thanks hun and sorry to hear about your loss.

Well fingers crossed for you. I don't have a clue when I ovulated but the clearblue digi say conception 1-2 weeks.

XXXX


----------



## jen1604

Woop woop!I had 3 miscarriages and then got pregnant again before my period returned...that pregnancy resulted in my little girl.So I am hoping so much it will be the same for you!xxxxxx


----------



## MrsJD

jen1604 said:


> Woop woop!I had 3 miscarriages and then got pregnant again before my period returned...that pregnancy resulted in my little girl.So I am hoping so much it will be the same for you!xxxxxx

Thanks so much for posting this as it give me hope. Feeling really positive for some reason, think it might be to the fact that I'm feeling sick :rofl:

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## jen1604

Feeling sick is a BRILLIANT sign because it can be the sign of a strong pregnancy xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJD

jen1604 said:


> Feeling sick is a BRILLIANT sign because it can be the sign of a strong pregnancy xxxxxxx

Well heres hoping. To be honest I done a digi and it say pregnant 1- 2 weeks. The other times I've been pregnant it doesnt show on a test until I've missed a period and have never felt sick. Okay, the usual sore boobs, tiredness, emotions YES! But sick, NO.....so fingers crossed this is a mega sticky bean :happydance:

XXXXXX


----------



## jen1604

Fingers AND toes crossed.look after yourself and your little bean!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Orange lady

CONGRATS. Please keep us all posted
xx


----------



## bklove

jen1604 said:


> Woop woop!I had 3 miscarriages and then got pregnant again before my period returned...that pregnancy resulted in my little girl.So I am hoping so much it will be the same for you!xxxxxx

That is so great to here, made my day:happydance:


----------



## cqueenie

So good to hear, had Mc 16th Jan at 6wks and now no idea when ovulating but trying again. So fine to hear other people are having the same thougths and experiences. Fingers crossed!:happydance:


----------



## MrsJD

Sorry to hear about your loss and good luck on your :bfp: 

:hug:

XXXX


----------



## jen1604

Hows it all going honey?xx


----------



## MrsJD

jen1604 said:


> Hows it all going honey?xx

It's going okay. Still feeling really sick, well I have been sick but just once a day, extremely tired but apart from that I'm feeling positive.

I'm at my consultant next wednesday for RMC, I'm in two minds where to tell him or not. I'll see how the conversation goes and what he has to tell me about the pathology reports (one from January and one from July). I've booked in for a private scan on the 2nd March as I don't want to go near the EPU ever again!

Thanks for asking Mrs.

XXXXX


----------



## jen1604

Glad to hear all is looking well.Looking forward to hopefully seeing some scan pics of a tiny baby bean March 2nd!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJD

jen1604 said:


> Glad to hear all is looking well.Looking forward to hopefully seeing some scan pics of a tiny baby bean March 2nd!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I changed the date about an hour ago....2nd March is a monday and it would kill me waiting over the weekend so I'm now going on Thursday, 26th Feb :rofl:

XXX


----------



## panda97

Hi Mrs JD,

Your story gives us hope! I miscarried on 23rd Jan at 4 +2 weeks. When do you normally ovulate? We're trying again straight away as I feel ready. We did BD a week afer the m/c. I think I usually ovulate around CD19 I'm on CD17 at the moment so we going to be BDing!
Best of luck and keep us updated.
xx


----------



## Omi

Just wanted to say I can relate to your story as im 38 too (yay) and ive had testing already done, and now Im just waiting for test results the 20 feb. I was told NOT to get pg under any circumstance and last week i ov'd early but i dont think i caught it..but i had the same thought- id be lynched at the apmt, you know, Lol! I will say this though, i was actually told my history indicates a blood clotting problem, which is why i was told not to get pg as she said i wouldnt keep the pg without treatment. Your situation sounds different to mine so im sure you will be fine!!! :)

Id defenitely tell the consultant as they might wanna monitor you more closely, even if they cant do the tests now, you know.

I also agree that if you're feeling sick its a good sign (ive never had ms, ever!). Hope its a sticky bean, hun..fingers crossed for you, all the best!

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## MrsJD

panda97 said:


> Hi Mrs JD,
> 
> Your story gives us hope! I miscarried on 23rd Jan at 4 +2 weeks. When do you normally ovulate? We're trying again straight away as I feel ready. We did BD a week afer the m/c. I think I usually ovulate around CD19 I'm on CD17 at the moment so we going to be BDing!
> Best of luck and keep us updated.
> xx

Sorry for you loss.

I normally ovulate CD16 but after my MC I must have ovulated the following weekend (the one after my MC). My levels were at 39 on the wednesday and back to 0 on the friday.

Good luck and keep me posted.

XXX


----------



## MrsJD

Omi said:


> Just wanted to say I can relate to your story as im 38 too (yay) and ive had testing already done, and now Im just waiting for test results the 20 feb. I was told NOT to get pg under any circumstance and last week i ov'd early but i dont think i caught it..but i had the same thought- id be lynched at the apmt, you know, Lol! I will say this though, i was actually told my history indicates a blood clotting problem, which is why i was told not to get pg as she said i wouldnt keep the pg without treatment. Your situation sounds different to mine so im sure you will be fine!!! :)
> 
> Id defenitely tell the consultant as they might wanna monitor you more closely, even if they cant do the tests now, you know.
> 
> I also agree that if you're feeling sick its a good sign (ive never had ms, ever!). Hope its a sticky bean, hun..fingers crossed for you, all the best!
> 
> Hugs, Omi xxx

OMG I know, I'm a nightmare and dreading telling him on Wednesday. I notice you are in Glasgow. The hopsital I'm going to is the RAH but should this bean sick I'm transfering to the Southern. He will go nuts as I must have conceived the weekend after my MC. God! I'm dreading it. He put me on asprin last November plus done all my bloods along with my husbands and thankfully they all came back clear.

I went to Jan De Friese on Saturday at his Glasgow shop and he's given me two lots of herbal pills to help this pregancy. In the afternoon I went to my Acupuncturist too.

Keep me posted with your results hun

XXX


----------



## JASMAK

You conceived on my anniversary, and having your scan on my birthday....congratulations!!!


----------

